# Life Magazine Photos from 1960



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey gang. Hope this is okay. Going to try to link to another board (Classic Horror Film Board), where they've uploaded a ton of cool photos from an early 60's Halloween party. Definitely worth a look-see. 

Clickety-Click


----------

